

Ask HN: Is Sublime Text abandonware? - ihaveqvestion

The developer, Jon Skinner, has not tweeted since Dec. 17 [1], has not posted to the blog since Dec. 18 [2], and the latest dev build was released on Dec. 21 [3].  He signed into the forums today [4], but has not replied to any posts (including those asking about the status of Sublime Text) since Dec. 21 [5].<p>I was thinking about buying Sublime Text, but if it&#x27;s dead on arrival, then I&#x27;d rather save the money.  Does anyone have an idea of what&#x27;s going on?<p><pre><code>    [1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;sublimehq
    [2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sublimetext.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;
    [3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sublimetext.com&#x2F;3dev
    [4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sublimetext.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&amp;u=2
    [5] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sublimetext.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;search.php?author_id=2&amp;sr=posts</code></pre>
======
DanielStraight
Asked and answered a few weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7565213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7565213)

~~~
ihaveqvestion
Thanks, that's slightly reassuring. It's still odd for a business to go
generally incommunicado, though. I think I'll probably wait to buy a license
until Kari's words are substantiated.

------
jbrooksuk
No. Jon is busy.

Have you ever worked in a place where you're trying to work on something and
other staff members keep coming up to you and asking "how much longer?" "are
you almost done?". Being in the position Jon is, he can just shut out the
world and focus.

I'd love to be able to do that.

Just give him time and space.

------
mattwritescode
I think if he no longer wants to support the project it should be open
sourced. It would be a shame if the time comes and he doesnt want to do it any
longer that the project is just lost.

------
tlongren
No clue but I'd like to know, too. Doesn't really matter as I've already
bought it, but I'd like to see it maintained. I use it daily.

------
justin66
He's got his head down, working really hard in a room somewhere cooking up the
best pretty print feature the world has ever seen. Duh.

